# Chinese (?) Invasion.



## Airframes (May 2, 2018)

At 10.54 hrs UK time, the forum header page (where the latest six posts are shown) was in Chinese (?) with English 'sub-titles' for various Universities. This also appeared in some threads.


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)

The spambot I would say. Take it easy my friend.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2018)

哦，我想是時候學習一門新語言了。 繼續...


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2018)

Dammit Wojtek, I spent the last 2 minutes learning Chinese and you fixed it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)

It must be a new spambot type.


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2018)

I showed up too late to see the header change, about 30 minutes after Terry. I never understand these people, nothing to gain here


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2018)

Keep doing it Geo. We all may need it some day.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2018)

The title was "办科罗拉多波尔得分校大学毕业证|买美国毕业证Q/微993398773原版CU-Boulder毕业证| 成绩单|教育部学历认证|办美国毕业证University of Colorado Boulder". You can find as many as 15,600 articles with the key words "办科罗拉多波尔得分校大学毕业证".
It's college diploma business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2018)

Ah so it's Japanese. Thanks my friend and sorry for confusing it.


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2018)

So now I have to learn Japanese as well? 私はこのためには年をとりすぎている Thanks for the clarification Shinpachi

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek, and no problem - it didn't have any adverse effect on using the the forum.
Thank you Shinpachi, and apologies - I wasn't sure if it was Chinese or Japanese.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2018)

It's Chinese, not Japanese.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2018)

Ah, so my first guess was correct.Thank you again my friend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2018)

Oh boy. Hole is digging deeper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2018)

Yes, you were right, Terry


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)

All IPs indicate the country although I noted a couple of quite rare ones.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh boy. Hole is digging deeper.



.....and every time I reach the bottom, someone hands me another shovel

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 2, 2018)

Well thanks, 私が日本語を磨くのと同じように


----------



## parsifal (May 2, 2018)

makes you wonder how much this site gets "watched"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2018)

I think it's the North Koreans, they are after top secret ww2 technology.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2018)

In my experience, 80% Chinese characters are same as Japanese Chinese characters.
Also, 80% Korean words are coming from Chinese characters and pronunciation is, of course, similar to both Chinese and Japanese.
Barriers are not so high as other peoples may imagine.
Just a trivia though...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2018)

Nothing like a good old spambot...


----------



## Graeme (May 2, 2018)

So, what were they trying to sell?


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)

Certificates.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2018)

We got us another live one really going to town in the aviation forum :O

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2018)

I see I missed the fun?


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2018)

The spambot is still coming. So, go ahead ..


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 3, 2018)

I like the way Amazon has thoughtfully offered us books on Chinese characters in the ads at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2018)

Marcel said:


> I see I missed the fun?



We all got diplomas from the university of our choice.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2018)

I acted right away and got a free bamboo steamer and a set of ginsu knives.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2018)

Still waiting for delivery of Kung Po chicken and fried rice ................ very poor service !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I acted right away and got a free bamboo steamer and a set off ginsu knives.


Aww man!

You guys got all the good stuff - all I got was a pair of knock-off oakley sunglasses!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Aww man!
> 
> You guys got all the good stuff - all I got was a pair of knock-off oakley sunglasses!


That's what you get for being late to the party...

P.S. I think I said it before but let me say it again, good to see you around here again. Glad you're back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 4, 2018)

So why did my Sweet and Sour Pork taste like cat?


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2018)

There are some questions you just don't ask...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> That's what you get for being late to the party...
> 
> P.S. I think I said it before but let me say it again, good to see you around here again. Glad you're back!


Thank You!!


----------

